# feral pigeon drama



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i released 4 ferals today, 2 were younger babies and 2 were older babies that i had released once before, when i released the older ones the first time, every thing seemed to be fine with them coming and going for most of the day and coming back at night, one of them became very friendly only after i released him.
one day he came back alone and every time i went into the house he would hang on the screen door, i feared the worst for the other baby and assumed he probably had been taken by a hawk, that night my friendly baby slept alone, so the next day i propped the door open and in he came.
so i decided to put him in with the 2 new babies i got while they were released for 2 weeks, 2 days later the other baby showed up, i was so happy but now felt bad that he was alone, so i set up a kennel and put the seed inside with a long piece of rope tied to the door and got him, so i had all 4 babies together for 2 weeks inside and 2 weeks outside in the aviary.
i decided to let them out this morning and they all took off together, well guess who showed up alone, my little friendly guy, hanging on the screen to come back in, so after a while i propped open the door and he came into my studio and hung out, i left the door open so he could come in and out and after a while he went out and just sat on top of one of my cages.
i hear the birds go silent and i come outside and i hear a hawk, can't see it, but i can hear it.
so i again get him back into my studio where he stayed for most of the day, later i decide to prop open the door again, and after a while he shoots out the door, i look out and there is one of the other babies, then they both came back into my shop, lol.
so ugh, those 2 are back in one of the smaller flight cages for the night, not sure what to do about that baby, i don't think he wants to be free.
i'm hoping the other 2 will come back tmrw and i'll let them out of the cage and try again.
if all else fails i can take them over to a friend of mine who has a farm where he has all kinds of waterfowl, peacocks ect, in safe enclosures i have wintered piji's over with him before.
i wouldn't mind letting him in and out, but i don't want him to get sick with warming up and getting cold over and over.
frustrated and worried


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bless your heart for allowing these birds time to make up their minds and giving them access to leave and come back when they want. I can only imagine the frustration and worry. Is that what you call a really soft release? 

I definitely would consider keeping the tame one as he doesn't seem to want to go free, he knows he has got it good and he sounds like a sweetheart. If you have the option to winterize him that might be good. Do they have limited time spent with humans, so is it possible to get him wild again too?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that's a super duper soft release, lol.
soft release usually means after giving them time in an outdoor enclosure to get acclimated to the weather and such, after release you provide them with enough food until they can figure out how to find natural foods and they generally become less and less dependent on you.
as for keeping him, i am pretty much maxed out with my own pet parrots, and to keep him in the rehab room will take up much needed space, and would make it so i wouldn't be able to take as many wild birds, could cost up to 20 lives a year.
it's tough
i never handled this bird except to tube feed and when he was inside he acted like he didn't like me at all and would wing slap me every time i grabbed him.
but once he was out he would land on me and even sit on my shoulder, very strange, i do think he is a boy also i;ve seen him doing the bend over and coo dance


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you call them babies...are they mature enough to be released? or are you just calling them that?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yes they are old enough, the friendly little one eyes and feet changed a awhile ago.
i call them babies cause they are my babies all grown up.
i let them out a couple of hours ago, and my guy was hanging out still, i just went to check on him and he's not there, so lets hope he is out flying and enjoying himself, and loving his freedom
crossing fingers


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

A quick question about growing up. What do you mean by their feet and eyes changing? What happens to them and at what age?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

the fearal babies i get usually have sort of light pinkish grey legs and feet, and brown eyes, as they get older their legs become a brighter pinkish red, and thier eyes become more reddish orange.
i have no idea if this is the case with all pigeons all over the world or not, but that's how my guys start life


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they are back, the little one is following the friendly older ones lead, just hung out with them for a little while outside, the friendly one likes it when i sit by the feeding staion so he can relax and eat, the more shy younger one finally got it and came down off the roof to eat, he still wants back in, but i'm going to make them stay out t'nite, i feel so mean.
they did go somewhere for part of the day, so they have been exploring


----------

